

The Reality of the Wavefunction - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/forum/topic/2569

======
mathgenius
This is beautiful:

""" All we know is the past. All we are is the present.

All we know is form/information. All we are is energy.

Energy is conserved, thus it is always present. Conversely, energy is only
present, so since it can never fall into the past, it is conserved.

Form manifests as a confluence of energy. Be it energies interacting, energy
moving from source to receiver. The act of measurement involves using one form
of energy to interact with another. So it should be no wonder observation is
part of the creation of form/information.

Are quanta energy, or are they form? We can't measure energy, only its form,
so how do we know?

If energy didn't have form, would it exist?

Could form be measured, without energy?

In order to be determined, doesn't an event first have to occur? Events are
first in the present, then in the past. The laws may determine a particular
outcome, but as there is no way know the total input into an event prior to
its occurrence, than how can the outcome be deterministic?

All our knowledge is momentarily stabilized energy. It only seems
deterministic due to the inertia. The only thing truly deterministic about the
future is that it will happen, because the energy is conserved.

Someday this "quantum weirdness" will seem about as normal as a round earth
and those who thought it strange simply had illusions the earth is flat. """
\- John Brodix Merryman

